
What to Do When a Patient Has a 'Do Not Resuscitate' Tattoo - LeoJiWoo
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/12/what-to-do-when-a-patient-has-a-do-not-resuscitate-tattoo/547286/?single_page=true
======
ColinWright
Submitted many times, to very little discussion. Multiple sources, you may
care to look at the stories from them all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832229)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15831290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15831290)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829715)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829334)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15828221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15828221)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821482)
(1 comment - a spoiler)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15820538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15820538)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819652)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819127)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15818693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15818693)

~~~
Dowwie
HN needs an upgrade...

~~~
bdcravens
They're different sites, so it's more like media needs an upgrade.

------
DanBC
It's really important to have proper discussions around what you want to
happen if you're incapacitated and need medical attention.

Do you want to be resuscitated? Do you want to be intubated and hook up to
breathing machines? Do you want to be fed by tube? How long do you want to be
in that state?

Most people avoid these discussions, putting their families into really
difficult positions at times when things are hard enough.

